# High Fever (105.9) - questions.



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 9 month old Lamancha doe (never exposed). She hasn't been eating much - just nibbling for the last day. She is staying to herself and laying around. Her coat looks normal. No visible mucus or breathing issues.

Her poop is a little soft and sticky. I have seen her urinate. It seemed to be more than normal amount, but I suspect that is because she is laying down for long periods. The urine smelled sweet to me.

I took her temperature and its 105.9. 

I have given her NutriDrench and aspirin.

Any suggestions or ideas about what this may be?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

With a temperature that high I'd have her on antibiotics ASAP. LA 200 (1cc per 20 lbs of body weight) or Pen G (1cc per 10 lbs of body weight) 

Give her some B complex too...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...also...if you have banamine... that will help drop the temp.....and boost appetite....


----------



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

Her temp now is 104.6. I don't know if the first reading was wrong or if I just caught a spike. 

However, I gave her some probiotics and electrolytes since the first reading. She is now up and eating too. She is looking much more lively too. I will keep checking.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would really recommend you get her temp down ASAP. If you don't have banamine, you can at least give her a baby aspirin. Fevers are dangerous. And definitely antibiotics as the others said.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The temp is still high....I'd start antibiotics.... :hug:


----------



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry. I forgot to mention I gave her aspirin. I think that is what brought down the fever.

I will be picking up antibiotics in the morning.


----------



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

It is also my understanding that 102.5 - 104 is in the normal range for lamanchas (fiasco)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The normal range is 101.5 to 103.5 ...it can go to 104.... if they have been running around before taking a temp.... If it is 104 ....I retake it..... after a short time or when they have calmed down..... Or retake it the next day....to make sure.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

104 maybe normal if a doe has been out in the summer weather/sun but here in the winter you rarely see normal temps above 103


----------

